# led signal mirrors



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm at the local tint shop waiting for my car to get done (35% all around, 50% windshield 80% rejection lifetime warranty $349) and got shootin the **** with the manager about turn signal mirrors. As we all know they are currently only available for the holden cruze. He mentioned that he could install the police led kit (they do alot of led work for the pd's around here) but the led light kit is just too bulky and way to **** bright. So I brought up the holden cruze kit hoping he had some ideas. I was told that I could buy the kit, and he could easily do a custom install on my factory mirrors. I'm considering the idea, since cutting and wiring isn't to say the least one of my better qualities. I'd like to hear some comments..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

leds??? leds are cheeesy...
kidding, just a little humor from another thread. Ive been wanting to get them for awhile. go for it!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> leds??? leds are cheeesy...
> kidding, just a little humor from another thread. Ive been wanting to get them for awhile. go for it!!


leds on the inside of your car are cheesy but,to have your mirrors work as turn signals would be cool,keep us posted on how they turn out,hope it is cheaper than buying some


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> leds??? leds are cheeesy...
> kidding, just a little humor from another thread. Ive been wanting to get them for awhile. go for it!!


Hahaha!

Andy, I think a led signal retrofit would look great on the mirrors! Of course, if were done right. If this guy can deliver, I say go for it! Should look nice, but you better post pics when finished!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Andy, I think a led signal retrofit would look great on the mirrors! Of course, if were done right. If this guy can deliver, I say go for it! Should look nice, but you better post pics when finished!


Well, I guess I'll be the lab rat on this one. I'll post pics/updates when done. (I agree on the under glass leds.. cheezy)


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Andy, let me know if he can do it and how much. I may go along with you if he can do a good price for both cars. We are both in the D!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cvan44 said:


> Andy, let me know if he can do it and how much. I may go along with you if he can do a good price for both cars. We are both in the D!


Way to think ahead, Chief! :eusa_clap:


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Way to think ahead, Chief! :eusa_clap:


Thanks Boats! You know how we do!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cvan44 said:


> Thanks Boats! You know how we do!!


Unfortunately I'm now an AT2 thanks to PTS. On my way to ATC, though!

BTW, sorry to thread jack! fftopic:lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Unfortunately I'm now an AT2 thanks to PTS. On my way to ATC, though!
> 
> BTW, sorry to thread jack! fftopic:lol


im pretty sure thats off topic maybe if you take the time and read it says to turn them into turn signals but nope you refuse to read because your to ingorant eating meatless bigmacs gtfo


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wow, stalker much?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

It's funny this topic came up now, I was looking hard into finding a place that sells them that would fit an american Cruze but just gave the other day after I broke my mirror. Lol. Here is the thread 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3026-led-side-mirrors-installed-holden-cruze.html


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

cvan44 said:


> Andy, let me know if he can do it and how much. I may go along with you if he can do a good price for both cars. We are both in the D!


Sounds good.


----------



## Willker (Nov 11, 2016)

I have a question do they make a mirror with turn signals for a 2015 chevy Cruze if so where can I find those ..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Willker said:


> I have a question do they make a mirror with turn signals for a 2015 chevy Cruze if so where can I find those ..


Overseas. You would have to find an overseas parts list that looks like GM Parts Direct and willing to ship to the USA. Besides that, eBay has a stick on cover that may or may not look out of place.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Overseas. You would have to find an overseas parts list that looks like GM Parts Direct and willing to ship to the USA. Besides that, eBay has a stick on cover that may or may not look out of place.


I thought the ebay ones were replacement covers?:icon_scratch: Like these....

1Way LED Light Mirror Cover Signal Kit for Chevrolet Cruze 2011 2014 | eBay

It says to 2014 but I dont think the mirrors were any different on the 2015's.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I thought the ebay ones were replacement covers?:icon_scratch: Like these....
> 
> 1Way LED Light Mirror Cover Signal Kit for Chevrolet Cruze 2011 2014 | eBay
> 
> It says to 2014 but I dont think the mirrors were any different on the 2015's.


Only difference I Know of between 2010 and 2016 limited was non painted L/LS and body painted every other trim. This is literally what I was referring to as the eBay mirror covers. I know "eBay" doesn't make these, it's the place where it's easier to sell them to the world there. 

As for the company being made in Korea, I'm guessing they aren't GM. 

There was a GM Korea Sunglasses holder but it's past 90 days so I can't find it in my eBay history. Either way it had a GM Korea part Number and everything. I found an example but not gonna post is as people may still click and buy it thinking it fits the Cruze version of the Lacetti and not the Suzuki Forenza version of the Lacetti

*Ninja edits* here is what i meant by an actual GM Korea part


----------



## Sklyn (Jan 7, 2017)

until 2011 the Holden Cruze was made in Korea. So its possible to be genuine parts coming from there


----------

